# Headcovering Help



## JML (Sep 7, 2011)

We have recently become convinced of headcoverings. However, since my wife has never practiced it before, she was looking for some different options for coverings. Can I get some assistance? 

P.S. I would prefer non-hat options.


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 7, 2011)

John, I'll have my wife (Scottish Lass) message you privately. She should be able to help you.


----------



## TexanRose (Sep 7, 2011)

I might be able to help but I'm not sure what you mean by non-hat options. I.e. do you just want to stay away from the formal "church hats" or are all hats out, including, for instance, a knitted slouchy beret? (what I usually wear). I know some women wear wide cloth or lace headbands, but others wouldn't consider that to be sufficient covering for church.


----------



## JML (Sep 7, 2011)

As concerning hats, yes, I was referring to the more formal church hats. Sorry I did not make that clear. I also would prefer more covering than I headband. I will have to check out the beret you are talking about. At this point all she has is a bandana which has served its purpose but we were looking for some more options. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Sep 7, 2011)

My two favorite sellers on Etsy.com are Garlands of Grace and Sowers of Hope. Sowers of Hope is *very *reasonably priced, with very quick shipping. Both have a wide variety of coverings--everything from narrow headbands to full snoods and in between. My favorite are the "convertible" headbands--they're usually about twelve inches wide, and they never need pins to keep them on, even with a toddler.


----------



## TexanRose (Sep 8, 2011)

Here's the sort of thing I was talking about...

slouchy beret knit on Etsy, a global handmade and vintage marketplace.

I wear one just like this except in gray
Slouchy Beret Caramel Brown Reclaimed Merino by ThoughtfulRose
(Disclaimer: that's me)

The sort-of-slouchy knit or crochet beret is a popular style right now, so you can easily find them online or in stores, at a whole range of price points.


----------



## Kim G (Sep 8, 2011)

I love this shop: Headcoverings by Devorah for Religious Purposes - Modesty or Hair Loss

I have found a number of nice headcoverings at local ethnic beauty shops--scarves, knit snoods, etc.

Also, I've found some at teen accessory shops in the mall (like Claire's, Icing, etc.). Look in the headband section, and sometimes there will be "scrunchy" headbands with lots of cloth on top. You're supposed to scrunch the cloth together, but if you pull it flat, you can find some that cover most of the head.


----------

